# Boston Bombing - Disturbing (NSFW!!)



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

And to *REALLY* show how messed up the human race is...check out this video of people looting only feet away from dead and injured people. Trying to get Boston marathon jackets while no one is looking


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear Jesus.  May God be with them all, with all of us.


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Disgusting!!! Hope the asshats  trying to loot rot in hell! Prayers go out to all the victims and their famalies.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 16, 2013)

Sickening..this hits me personally.
Saddest day for me in a long time


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 16, 2013)

Man I feel so bad for those who were injured. That girl in the first pic her leg is bent behind her and the guy in the 2nd pic his leg is blown off.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 16, 2013)

fucking pricks im glad they got filmed. these are some fucked up times man.  i hope they find the little scum bitch who committed this act.


----------



## airagee23 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> fucking pricks im glad they got filmed. these are some fucked up times man.  *i hope they find the little scum bitch who committed this act*.



They are looking for a 20yr old Saudi national here on a student visa


----------



## regular (Apr 16, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> They are looking for a 20yr old Saudi national here on a student visa



We're going to get a peek at the full investigative capacity of the US government. Whoever did this doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 16, 2013)

This makes me so angry.


----------



## PFM (Apr 16, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> They are looking for a 20yr old Saudi national here on a student visa



Some cocksucker OUR tax money is putting through school, more then likely food stamps, housing and medical so he can plan his act of COWARDNESS on innocent people.


----------



## Azog (Apr 16, 2013)

Those looters...I do not even know what to say. I am truly disappointed that such people are a part of our society. They should be weeded out and used as nothing more than laborers. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 16, 2013)

WTF with the looters?   ID drop every mother fucker trying to capitalize on someone getttin blown the fuck up. No remorse.  You make a bad choice, you pay the fucking toll.


----------



## Supra (Apr 16, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Sickening..this hits me personally.
> Saddest day for me in a long time



Im still shocked..On the homefront?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2013)

Just sad. Peace to the families of the injured.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 16, 2013)

Not shocked... pissed..... tired of seeing America BOW DOWN to a bunch of fucking Camel Jockies so we can suck oil. We need a President and a Political body with some balls that will run on a platform of closing the borders and taking whatever fucking oil we need from IRAQ and any other country we liberated at a cost so fucking low the Saudis will go broke.

Stop looking for white, male, veteran Christians "clinging to their bibles and guns" and start targeting and profiling.

God bless the innocent and God Damn the guilty. As for the looters.... catch them via the video and put them in stocks in downtown Boston. Let them stay there 15 days them hang the mother fuckers.

Pissed,
Vette


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

I just hope they catch the whack job or expose who did it. This stuff makes me angry and I agree every one of those looters who would rather STEAL the actual RUNNERS gear instead of trying to help someone literally 20 feet away should be lined up along a wall and shot for being a scum to our society.

CBS reports the Saudi suffered burns from the bomb and ran away after the explosion...chased down and tackled by someone who had seen him earlier and was acting suspicious. But how the HECK do you plant two bombs and not get noticed or look suspicious doing it?


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2013)

Very sad, my god bless the people that lost their lives, I can't believe those looters! Crazy man  some people just don't give a Fk .


----------



## PFM (Apr 16, 2013)

PFM said:


> Some cocksucker OUR tax money is putting through school, more then likely food stamps, housing and medical so he can plan his act of COWARDNESS on innocent people.



Okay so it's not THIS asshole but why is he on their radar in the first place?


----------



## ccpro (Apr 16, 2013)

Prayers Sent.  And this is fucked, I'm so tired of not knowing who did what and what's the hidden agenda.  Tons of false reporting too, it all sucks!!!!!  The pic that bothered me the most was the man kneeling over what appears to be a little girl....I hope we torture the shit out of the perpetrators!!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 16, 2013)

time to fuck some rag head up!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 17, 2013)

This is terrible and the looters add insult to injury.  I remember when OKC and 911 happened, people ran to help not to steal.

Vettes right we need to examine who we consider our friends and what were willing to do to our enemys.  I too am tired of seeing this country hen pecked to death with PC bullshit.  There are people that want to kill us, we need to take a page from Isreal, find them here in this country and  take care of them in ruthless fashion.  Then stop letting them in here.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 17, 2013)

New news. The Saudi guy was completely cooperative. We can't stereotype them all. He may have been an innocent student who was scared and ran but cooperated fully.

Second new news...(sorta)...the COMPONENTS of the bomb consisted of GUNPOWDER (so the government says)...

You know what that means (hint: gunowners/ammo)


----------



## RISE (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't even imagine what it would be like to be watching a race one second, then lying on the floor with no legs the next.  When we catch this guy there is no punishment I can think of that would justify this.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 17, 2013)

For all those who are hoping for another view of the situation...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> For all those who are hoping for another view of the situation...




Dude... They already tried this one before.  I mean really. You're gonna try and tell me that *they* are smart enough to orchestrate all this shit as a means to some unclear end, but they aren't smart enough to use DIFFERENT ACTORS? 

BTW, who is they? Nobody seems to know who "they" are.

This shit is ridiculous and some people need to get a fucking grip.  The morons who come up with this shit are just as stupid and misled as the liberals that try and deny that terrorism exists.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dude... They already tried this one before.  I mean really. You're gonna try and tell me that *they* are smart enough to orchestrate all this shit as a means to some unclear end, but they aren't smart enough to use DIFFERENT ACTORS?
> 
> BTW, who is they? Nobody seems to know who "they" are.
> 
> This shit is ridiculous and some people need to get a fucking grip.  The morons who come up with this shit are just as stupid and misled as the liberals that try and deny that terrorism exists.



Didn't say I believed it... just figured it would get some thought moving. 

Nonetheless its weird that the same people have showed up in multiple trauma incidents but to me that doesn't mean it's 100% fake. 

I never said "they" so I am not sure who they are...

IMO once you see the govt killing citizens and their own employees to push an agenda in your own back yard (Operation Fast & Furious) you start to wonder what else you're not seeing...

This picture could be 100% fake for all I know but that doesn't change what has happened under this administration so far and the fact that they have and will go to extremes to push an agenda even if it means the death of their own citizens.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Didn't say I believed it... just figured it would get some thought moving.
> 
> Nonetheless its weird that the same people have showed up in multiple trauma incidents but to me that doesn't mean it's 100% fake.
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about you Andro, just to you.  This shit is shopped. There is no way the alleged orchestraters of this shit would fuck that up.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 17, 2013)

Georgia said:


> New news. The Saudi guy was completely cooperative. We can't stereotype them all. He may have been an innocent student who was scared and ran but cooperated fully.



definitely this. 

I'm from Germany went to school on a student visa - paid out of state tuition, food+housing all on my dime. Hate it when people generalize.  Just watch they got s1 in custody, I bet you $1 it's gonna be some white ex-military guy.


----------



## don draco (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't find words to express my rage.  Watching the video of the looters just made it 10x worse...

If hell does exist, I hope these people burn.


----------

